# Kennedy Home Movies



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I checked it out on the History Channel Last night and think it re-runs 07/21/2011

Not a Kennedy fan myself, but the cars, clothes and glimpse at pre-war Society makes it a must see. The Presidential material has already been done but the first 30 minutes or so is fantastic!!

Review;

To celebrate the 50th anniversary of *John F. Kennedy*'s presidential inauguration, TLC is breaking out some rare footage and never-before-seen Kennedy family home movies -- and ET has a sneak peek.
The two-hour special "Kennedys' Home Movies," narrated by *Stockard Channing*, follows three generations of the Kennedy family through private moments and historical events.
It begins with the rise of *Joe Kennedy* and his political plans for his namesake, *Joe Jr.*, who was tragically killed in action in World War II. Joe Sr. then successfully set his sights on making JFK president of the United States.


----------

